

My advice to young entrepreneurs - jbischke
http://jonbischke.com/2009/03/12/my-advice-to-young-entrepreneurs/

======
snitko
The text is okay, but it feels a little odd he keeps saying "you guys". Too
much of that.

There's also one thing I could argue. Personally, I feel like I'm half
entrepreneur half hacker and I wouldn't trade one half for another. So, being
hacker usually means a lot of work and decreased socialization. This really
makes it hard to connect with others as much as the author suggests. But
still, we all know examples when this works. Maybe, those are weird exceptions
and we should still try to be more socialized and sacrifice our work hours for
that, I don't know. Probably I'd love to do that, but for now it feels like
it's more important to come up with a good idea and build a product than to
talk about. That could be a mistake, but it doesn't feel like a mistake right
now.

------
apsurd
This is great "motivational" advice. So for anyone that needs motivation, here
it is!

Practically speaking though, the post encourages a lot of learning, reading,
researching, networking, talking, etc ...

...at the end of the day ...

Get

Work

Done.

------
ojbyrne
Definitely too much reading, not enough doing.

------
Mistone
seems more like commencement speech motivation, then how to survive and thrive
in a down market. for a young startup founder with limited resources and
runway, all the time spent reading and researching would be better allocated
to talking with early customers and improving the product.

~~~
Mistone
going to add that the first bit regarding getting to cash flow profitability
and making some short terms adjustments to reach that stage is solid, not new
but def good advice.

------
Ardit20
_Figure out a way to get on TheFunded.com and read every single thing everyone
there has written (and realize that a lot of it is crap of course! :))._

Why should anyone waste time on reading crap? he suggests to read as much as
possible, but will that not be at the expense of the time spent working on the
start up. If much of it is crap, general opinions and subjective stuff, then
why not just focus on the start up and find the lessons for yourself rather
than waste time reading crap.

~~~
rs
Maybe he emphasized a wee bit too much on the reading part. However, there are
some good reading material he did point out in the article.

I've always said "Its good to learn from your mistakes, it's better to learn
from others'". The only way to gain knowledge of other people's mistakes is to
read, network and communicate.

